# Shocktail Hour – “Episode 9″ Full Episode with Vegas Rhythm Kings



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Yo, boils & ghouls! Shocktail Hour 9 is here. JT & Baker work through their Halloween hangovers and cover upcoming cons & events, talk about this season of The Walking Dead, cool new comic books, and new movie news & reviews of The American Scream, The House at the End of the Street, and Hotel Transylvania. All that spooktacular fun, plus music by the Vegas Rhythm Kings from their new disc “The Screaming Dead”. Dig it!

http://hauntcast.net/shocktail-hour/


----------

